

CIO’s Are Wasting Money on Ticketing and Monitoring Systems…and Here Is Why - twilkinson
http://www.taos.com/2015/04/03/cios-are-wasting-money-on-ticketing-and-monitoring-systems-and-here-is-why/

======
jonaldomo
Non click bait wording: Ticketing and monitoring systems should be integrated

